# Neighbour and pool pump noise



## caribbeansun (Aug 5, 2011)

My neighbour is installing a swimming pool that pretty much fills their entire backyard.  My problem is that our properties are very close to one another and they are locating the pump directly outside our bedroom window.

I'm beyond angry with this.  

City bylaws are useless and they frankly don't care. 

I'd go over and talk to the neighbour but right now I'm WAY too angry to do that in a rational or quiet manner so I'll defer that conversation for at least a day.

If they won't relocate the pump I can be a jerk and remove the fence between our properties because we installed it at our expense entirely - silly, even a stupid idea but that's how ticked I am.  Maybe I'll replace it with a 6 foot concrete noise barrier and bounce a basketball against it all day  

Anyone with some thoughts on how to mitigate this mess if they won't cooperate and move the pump to another location?


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 5, 2011)

Bribe them.  It's a good way to go when something matters to you more than other people.

Eta: Realistically at this point it probably really will cost them money to move it...


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2011)

caribbeansun said:


> City bylaws are useless and they frankly don't care.



Are you sure it's not a noise violation issue? Odds are if they just had a inground pool installed it has an inline chlorinator and a timer....you can mention to them that the best time to run the pool so that they have to use the least amount of chlorine is during the hottest part of the day...1pm-3pm(two hours for a HUGE pool)

Also, in most places electricity is setup in a way so higher demand hours are more expensive then lower demand hours....they could actually save a few bucks if they ran it during a low demand time period(lie and say low demand is when everyone is at work)

Running a filter and pump longer then is required to cycle all the water in the pool is not only a waste of electricity but also a drain on the motor and filter, not to mention the chance of wasting chlorine(which gets expensive)...Without knowing what type system and/or size pool i don't know how long they should be running it...but if its running all night...that motors not going to last them very long before needing to be replaced...the cost to replace the motor every two years will be hundreds of dollars, the savings of running it the proper amount will SAVE them money on electricity and chemicals

good luck


----------



## lynne (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you sure that your city bylaws are useless?  Most inground pools require a certificate of occupancy to be filed with the town and there are usually variance setbacks to property lines.  You may want to revisit the local laws as the pool and pump may not be in compliance.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 5, 2011)

I would point it out sooner rather than later that the noise would be unacceptable under YOUR bedroom window. Perhaps in the interest of maintaining civility in the neighborhood, they would either (a) relocate the pool equipment, (2) build a soundproof enclosure around it, or (III) put a timer on it so that it doesn't run between say 10 p.m and 7 a.m. or you'll have them up for disturbing the peace as if they ware partying all night or had a barking dog.

If you can't get any satisfaction from them, perhaps a 'white noise' generator in your bedroom would help you sleep, or have a trucker park his refrigerated trailer next to their house. (just kidding- I DO sympathize with you)

Jim Ricks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 5, 2011)

lynne said:


> Are you sure that your city bylaws are useless?  Most inground pools require a certificate of occupancy to be filed with the town and there are usually variance setbacks to property lines.  You may want to revisit the local laws as the pool and pump may not be in compliance.



This is more true than not. There many not even be any permits issue, YET! Call (or better, go visit that office). 

As for YOUR FENCE - yes, you can remove or relocate the fence, say, two feet inside your line - in my area, a pool fence must be 6 foot and when I paid for my chain link fence, I installed a 5 foot fence --- did NOT want the liability if a neighbor installed a pool and if my older fence was crap and someone drowned. And I refused to let the neighbor who did install a fancy pool to remove my chain link fence when he installed his fancy 6ft white plastic fence.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 5, 2011)

Holy cow...did I read this right...A pool in Canada?   how much use will they get out of this thing?  Will they even run the pump more than 2 months a year 

My advice is to relax. My home is close to my neighbors on both sides, and we all three have pools, my one neighbor's is close to my master bedroom
and mine is close to the other guy.

We run the pumps  about 6 hours a day in the summer, less in winter,  during the day.  They are on timers, so if you sleep during the day,  ask them to set the timer for a different time.  The pump, if its new, wont do much more than hum...so even at night, its nothing more than white noise...

The motor is no different than the motor on my forced air furnace (when I had a furnace) and I kept that in my house...no problem



(maybe if you sweet talk the neighbor, instead of coming at them like a bear, they will invite you over to use the pool)


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure bylaws are useless - I called the city

No, we don't have any setback rules with respect to the pump - again confirmed

Yes, I could relax and maybe it's just a bad day but this pump is quite literally outside our window.  Yes they could construct a sound deadening shelter (I hope that's the case) and there are plenty of pools in Canada  and they do actually run for more than a few months.  Having said that, given how short our summer season is we like to enjoy the outdoors (and the peace and quiet).

I have no interest whatsoever of using their pool, I owned a pool in my last house.

I don't know what their plans are, they've not talked to us about them.  I came home and saw the concrete pad they poured outside my window so yeah I'm in full on react mode - which is why it's not a good time to go have a friendly chat - I know enough about myself to know this would not be a good outcome right now...maybe tomorrow.

As an aside - I was actually quite shocked to find out that there's no bylaw limit on the distance between the slates of the fence - it's a wrought iron fence and there's at least 4" between them - my grand daughter could easily get through the fence into the pool (we keep an eye on her but you know kids).


----------



## Elan (Aug 5, 2011)

caribbeansun said:


> As an aside - I was actually quite shocked to find out that there's no bylaw limit on the distance between the slates of the fence - it's a wrought iron fence and there's at least 4" between them - my grand daughter could easily get through the fence into the pool (we keep an eye on her but you know kids).



  When my insurance company asked if I had a hot tub (I do) there was a whole series of follow-on questions regarding locking cover, fence, gates, etc (accidental drowning liability).  

  In other words, there may not be laws that govern the type of fence, but there may be insurance implications of not properly safeguarding the pool.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2011)

> In other words, there may not be laws that govern the type of fence, but there may be insurance implications of not properly safeguarding the pool".



There are laws governing on the books in most state spelling out the safeguarding of a swimming pool in one backyard.

I would first check with my own home owners insurance company then I would call the department that issue permits on swimming pools in my city.

I would start with the local health department and then city zoning.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 5, 2011)

Pumps today do not make very much noise.  In Hawaii, where everyone has windows open, you can't hear the pump when it is running.  After about five years, they will start making noise and then it might be a problem and it will need to be replaced.  Also, they don't need to run it more than six hours a day, so if they run it at night, you probably will have the windows closed and be sleeping.  If you complain now, or after the pump is new, you will not have much to complain about.  If it is too late for them to install it somewhere else, just let it go.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 5, 2011)

ronparise said:


> My advice is to relax........We run the pumps  about 6 hours a day in the summer, less in winter,  during the day.  They are on timers, so if you sleep during the day,  ask them to set the timer for a different time.  The pump, if its new, wont do much more than hum...so even at night, its nothing more than white noise.



Agree.  After a week or so you won't even know it is on.  

George


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 5, 2011)

There are many makes and models of pumps and I've had four so far between the pool and spa.

The best & most quiet has been a model called "whisperquiet"...and it is.  I had a problem with this pump a year after we moved into the house and replaced it with a more standard pump...which was much louder. 

My pool person at the time was around prior to my living at this house and told me the pump was under a year old and a good one.  I ended up rebuilding the impeller which was chewed up after we removed the pebble deck ourselves and some of the pebbles found their way into the circulation system.   I re-installed the whisper pump and it's been great for several years.   If I ever replace this it's going to be with another whisper quiet pump.

As for running it for two hours, it's important for the care and feeding of the pool that it runs long enough to pass all the water in the pool through the filtration system.  This is typically much longer than two hours.  Not your problem, but it could become a stinky pool if over time it's not run long enough.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 5, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> As for running it for two hours, it's important for the care and feeding of the pool that it runs long enough to pass all the water in the pool through the filtration system.  This is typically much longer than two hours.  Not your problem, but it could become a stinky pool if over time it's not run long enough.



Shh! don't tell the neighbor that!


----------



## am1 (Aug 5, 2011)

You are still right to be upset that the guy never came over to talk to you first about.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know anyone who runs their pool pump at night.  I run mine 8 hours - 10AM to 6PM.  Don't worry about the water pump - worry about the air blower if the pool has a spa.  Those things are VERY annoying, and tend to be run after dark when you want peace and quiet.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> I don't know anyone who runs their pool pump at night.



In the Winter depending on the temperature here in North Texas we sometimes run ours 24 hours a day.

George


----------



## tompalm (Aug 5, 2011)

Sea Six said:


> I don't know anyone who runs their pool pump at night.  I run mine 8 hours - 10AM to 6PM.  Don't worry about the water pump - worry about the air blower if the pool has a spa.  Those things are VERY annoying, and tend to be run after dark when you want peace and quiet.



Why does it matter if it runs at night or day.  For me, the winds blows the strongest in the afternoon and blows a lot of leaves into the pool.  The best time for me is to run the pump in the late afternoon, or night to pull the leaves into the strainer.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 6, 2011)

We had the same sort of situation when we moved to our house some years ago.  Fortunately, the neighbor's bedroom window was nearer their pump than ours.  That solved that.

Some years later we put in a pool, and also had new neighbors, and we've both been considerate to run the systems during the non-sleep hours and have done well for years.

Just ask them to please not run it during sleep hours.

FWIW


Marty


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 6, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> In the Winter depending on the temperature here in North Texas we sometimes run ours 24 hours a day.
> 
> George



You're running the pump to keep the water from freezing?  If you live farther north your pipes would be blown and plugged, and your pool would be closed and covered for the season.  When I lived in PA, my pool was closed from mid September to mid May.  The water gets too cold to use the pool then, so it's closed to keep out the light and the autumn leaves.  I live in South Florida now, where everyone has a pool, and I never hear a pump running at night.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 6, 2011)

With the temperatures here people tend to heat their pools which means they have to run the pump 24/7 at least in May/June and Sept/Oct.

I'll go and have a chat with them today now that I've "relaxed" a bit.

Was good to get it out of my system nonetheless.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 6, 2011)

We have close neighbors and, being in FL, all of us have pools.  The only time the neighbor on the side where our pump is heard it was when it needed to be replaced.  He told us it was running loud and we thanked him very much.  Otherwise it is very quiet!


----------



## Wonka (Aug 7, 2011)

We're the second owners of our home, the pool pump is outside our bedroom window as well as a second heat pump for our bonus room upstairs.  Both are noisy, but we don't run the pool pump at night.  You kinda get used to it, although my wife sleeps with ear plugs.  Many of the homes in Florida seem to have the pool pumps by the neighbors windows.

Our very first home had train tracks behind it with heavy traffic carrying coal & ore for the steel mills.  The house actually shook when the trains would sit idle on the tracks (which they did).  We actually got used to that as well...I have no idea how.  At our first visit when looking at the house, I asked how often the trains ran.  The husband started to say "every fifteen minutes" and I remember his wife kicking him in the shin under the table saying "a couple of times a day".  He was right.  A couple years later, the traffic became a once a day Amtrack passenger train, then a year or two later none.  After we sold the home, it became a bike path.

The point is you can get used to it, but shouldn't have to.  Your neighbor probably didn't even think about the location.  His contractor most likely selected the location of the pump without much discussion.  If it's already been plumbed, it will be costly to move.  So, it's probably good advice to pay for the relocation costs.  If it hasn't been plumbed, you might offer to ay the cost differential.


----------



## 1950bing (Aug 7, 2011)

An old boss of mine said that if you do not like what a person does with his/her land then buy it ! Or, maybe it is time to put a for sale sign in your yard. Maybe
your neighbor has friends that would love to live next to them. Is there room for natural sound calming planting ?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you sure it's going to be noisy?  When we had central air installed, they put the compressor right under our bedroom, and we don't notice it at all.  I do notice the crickets and cicadas, so it's not that our house is noise-tight.

What are the options (if it's not too late)?  Would the other options just end up under someone else's bedroom instead?  

You might ask that they put it in some kind of sound-insulated enclosure; I'm sure there is such a thing.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Night was reccomended*

PG@E told us to run ours at night because it was the off hours and most people aren't running peak power at night.  Never had problems with our pools water.  The noise was by our window so we put a fence around the filtering system.  It did make some noise when starting and turning off which we got used to in a short time.
Bart


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess some pool pumps could be different but we have an older model - when it starts making noise it means something is wrong - pump is not primed or bearing about to go.  Our pump sits just outside our bedroom window. When you run your pump doesn't seem to matter to us, the purpose of the pump is to circulate water through the filter which can be done at night or during the day. We actually have a three hour peak use during the day so the timer shuts off the pump before then and then starts it back up after!  We run ours during the day because that's when the pool gets the most heavy usage and I have no idea if that makes sense or not!!??  We have thought about enclosing the unit but my husband insists that the pump needs some air - even if it's hot air - plus, it would make backwashing or servicing the pool a pain!


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 8, 2011)

It depends where you live on how you use the filter.  We never close pools down in Vegas because they would crack (I guess it is a low humidity thing).  It gets cold in the winter, so we are told to run the filter at night, from about 2 AM to 6 or 8 AM.  Otherwise your pool might freeze over.  I've seen that happen, and the only way out then, if the pool isn't in all day sunshine, is to trench several big holes in the ice.

Fern


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 8, 2011)

Here in LA I tend to run ours overnight to help shed loads from the electrical grid at peak demand.

About the only thing I notice is the water doesn't mix when the sun is on it so the top foot or two is very warm and the layer below is cooler.   In the morning when I swim (after it's ran) the temp is equally dispersed throughout the pool water. 

We don't have issues concerning water freezing up, even if it might feel like it if you jump into the 50 degree pool water in January.


----------



## Andy Mc'See (Aug 24, 2011)

I had to deal with a noisy neighbor back in my former house, to be more precise, with my neighbor's always barking dogs – they would bark even at grass and I was so desperate I though I should move. Luckily for me I had a friend recommending me some sound insulating blinds, which sounded like a poor solution at the time, but after I bought those all the outside noises stopped. The reason is that an important part of the noise enters the house through the windows. The ones I bought were some pattern roller blinds. Hope this helps


----------

